# [SOLVED] Notes gone in Outlook 2007



## mamasherry (Jan 17, 2009)

All but 2 of my notes (on the note tab - not in my contacts) have 
disappeared. I use XP, Outlook 2007. I do not sync with anything. I'm not 
sure how long they've been gone - I don't use them every day, but they are 
crucial. The only thing I've remembered doing lately is a backup of my .pst 
file (which was incomplete because of insufficient space on the flash drive) a couple of weeks ago. The notes are not in my deleted file folder, but I empty it every week or so.

Please note - everything else is where it should be - contacts, email, etc. Only my notes seem to be affected.

Can I restore only the Notes from my backup? Or could they be somewhere else?


----------



## Cpt.JackSparrow (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: Notes gone in Outlook 2007*

Hello !!

You could try this article http://support.microsoft.com/kb/246153 it might help !!

Hope this helps,
Captain


----------



## mamasherry (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Notes gone in Outlook 2007*

Thanks! I found my notes!! And it was a simple thing (of course). Outlook creates a separate folder for archived notes, which I finally found. Thank you to everyone who tried to help me!


----------

